
I’ve started wiretapping my kid because he hates photos (2017) - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/3/14800098/recording-child-audio-phone-photos-parenting
======
mindcrime
To the author of this piece, let me be the first to say "FUCK YOU." No,
seriously... if your kid doesn't want to be recorded / photographed, there is
one thing to do: DON'T FUCKING PHOTOGRAPH / RECORD HIM. End of story. If you
don't have any more respect for your kid than to take "creepshots" of him,
maybe you shouldn't be a parent.

Not wanted to be captured on film isn't "cute" or "adorable" or whatever crap
you seem to think. It's an entirely reasonable position to _NOT_ want somebody
capturing your "adorable mispronunciations" (read: fuckups) so they can giggle
over them for the rest of your life. Fuck you. Do you want somebody following
you around, taking a picture / video every time _you_ fuck something up? If
not,then why would you think your kid would want that?

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the HN guidelines. Please don't do that, regardless of how
annoyed you are.

If you'd (re-)read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html),
we'd appreciate it. Don't miss the bit about uppercase.

